# "Bad Parking" car stickers



## BlueSpud (4 Jun 2008)

I am constantly being blocked in by people parking on a laneway, and the same people do not care that it it annoys the hell out of me. "Ah sure Im only there a few minutes" etc, "Im on a call, I'll move it in a few minutes" are 2 comments I got from one girl.

I plan to put stickers on the windows of the offending cars, anyone know where to get them, and are there any legal issues with putting them on some else's car?


----------



## sam h (4 Jun 2008)

I could be wrong, but I don't think you can stick somethng to someones car unless it is private property and you notify them that parking isn;t allowed.

Is the lane private access ?  Are they parking across a driveway (I think thats illegal)?


----------



## gebbel (4 Jun 2008)

BlueSpud said:


> I plan to put stickers on the windows of the offending cars, anyone know where to get them, and are there any legal issues with putting them on some else's car?



I was going through the same situation in my apartment block. Parked cars constantly partially obstructing my private parking space. I wrote a few messages on a sheet of A4 paper and left them on the windscreens of the offenders. It has improved the situation, although occasionally it still happens. I woke up some time ago to a very abusive message left on my car, using filthy and abusive language telling me I had no right to leave messages on peoples' cars.
To answer your question and give some advice I don't believe there are legal issues, but do expect some ignorant responses. Good luck


----------



## sparkeee (4 Jun 2008)

i heard of a chap who was blocked in to a disabled car space,he was disabled so could use it,he released the air from one of the offenders tyres via the valve without any damage,the offender returned with the usual lame excuse moved his vehicle realised the tyre was flat and had the hassle of changing the tyre,although i cannot condone vigilantism i did laugh at that one.


----------



## sandrat (4 Jun 2008)

whatever you do make sure they are extra sticky so it takes ages for the offender to remove them! Don't know if they are legal but irish rail use them at our local station.


----------



## FredBloggs (4 Jun 2008)

Recently my mother who is disabled was being collected by my father.  My father parked his car which has a disabled sticker in a disabled spot as close to where my mother was as possible.   After he'd parked and had left the vehicle a van drove up and blocked his car and another car in a disabled space in.  The van was from one of the diasbled groups but had no passangers just the driver.   My father saw this and doubled back to explain he would be leaving shortly with my mother.  The driver just let fly with a string of expletives before my father could explain - the jist of which was that my father had no right to park there since he was not disabled.   The driver then stormed off into some shops.  My father then got my mother and wheeled her out to the car.  The diasbled man who owned the other car was there before them sitting patiently in his blocked in car.  After about ten minutes the driver of the van returned reading a paper and smoking a cigarette.  When he spotted the two waiting cars he jumped in his van and drove off - but not before my father and the driver of the other car had rung the disbled organisation on their mobiles and voiced their anger at their drivers behaviour.  Whatever about anyone else doing it an able bodied driver from one of the disabled organisations blocking in disabled drivers is not on!!
Sorry for being so long winded witht he post but it really annoyed me.


----------



## wicklowlass (4 Jun 2008)

My daughter is disabled ( not a visible disability) but i have disabled ticket for her and these are just some things ive seen recently that have angered the hell out of me!!!

1. a pizza delivery man sitting in the only disabled spot in a 1000 metre radius, as it is outside his pizza delivery shop. ( when asked, he wouldnt move)

2. a man with a jeep parked in a disabed spot that i was trying to get into , and he had a trailor with a boat  on the trailor in the spot!!! again he had no ticket!

3. a woman with no ticket in a disabled spot reading the newspaper, after 10 mins i politely asked her to move she asked why, i said my daughter is disabled i need to park here and take her out of my car , the womans reply??? what the f*** do you want me to do about that??

4. I parked in a disabled spot with my daughter and a woman banged my window telling me to get out the spot i said i have a ticket, she said wheres your blooming wheelchair!!!!!

Is it just me or why is it that people assume someone with a blue parking permit needs a wheelchair????
My daughter has severe respiratory problems and cant walk long distances, even though she is an infant. 
But i need to park closely to where i am incase her breathing stops and i need to get my car to transport her to hospital.

i strongly agree with the stickers and please let me know where to get some!!!


----------



## sandrat (5 Jun 2008)

are there penalty points for parking in a disabled spot without a blue sticker? there should be.


----------



## sam h (5 Jun 2008)

Parking in disabled spot is some thing that really bugs me.   

Just to restate as above - you do NOT need to be in a wheelchair to obtain a disabled sticker.

My dad got a disabled parking pass  & it was only then I realised how hard it could be to get a spot - most people said they'd "only be a minute".  

My friend actually pushed me to park in a disabled area (I refused) 'cos I had my dad's card in front of the car.  (she managed to get clamped about a month later for "nipping" in to the shop in a disabled spot)


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Jun 2008)

sam h said:


> My friend actually pushed me to park in a disabled area (I refused) 'cos I had my dad's card in front of the car.


 
You were correct not to do this. The parking permit is not for the car but for the individual and is valid for any car in which that individual travels. If the individual is not using the vehicle at the time then the disabled parking bay should not be used. ( excepting such situations as collecting the individual as described by FredBloggs ) 

I have recently seen stickers on some cars used by disabled passengers/drivers on the rear window requesting others not to park within a certain distance, say 4-5 feet to allow for wheelchair removal etc. I'm not sure how effective they might be but possibly useful where an ordinary parking space has to be used. That of course relies on the person parking behind to have some consideration. 

On the other stickers, Irish Rail would be correct as that is their private parking. Same happens in hospitals with stickers having glue on that is almost impossible to remove. Attaching a glued sticker I think may be going too far but I'd consider a note under the windscreen to be perfectly acceptable where a vehicle has parked illegally. Near our home cars sometimes park on the pavement on a narrow patch of road. There are already double yellow lines there but not enforced ( another story) . With a disabled relative calling regularly to us they often have had to go on the road as they could not pass the wheelchair between the cars & the wall. I have in the past put typed notes on the windscreens of offending cars reminding them (a) that they are parked illegally in the first place and (b) how do they expect a wheelchair or buggy user to pass safely. It usually worked. 

The best I ever encountered on parking was exiting a narrow lane which had a yellow hatched rectangle painted on the road at the end to stop parking on it. As I was coming down the lane a woman was , with some difficulty, trying to manoeuver into the space. I had to stop as I couldn't exit. She saw me, continued to huff, puff & finally got parked. At this point I was leaning on the bonnet of my car watching her. When she had finished, tidied her hair, retrieved her bag etc.etc. and was locking the car I asked her if she minded moving, pointing to the box junction just barely visible under the car as she was parked illegally and blocking my exit. She let rip at me saying why didn't I say that before she went to the trouble of parking. Really, there is no answer to that is there.


----------



## wicklowlass (5 Jun 2008)

i think penalty points should be brought in for the offenders


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Jun 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> i think penalty points should be brought in for the offenders


 
Unfortunately the risk of being caught by policing party would be likely to be so low that I don't think it would act as a deterrent. The Tesco near us has private attendents who do clamp cars for using disabled spaces without displaying proper disabled badges and have done so also to cars parking in "parent & child" spaces without any obvious evidence of child occupancy ( e.g. a child seat, booster seat etc.) in the car. While that only applies for private car parks, it certainly works.


----------



## gebbel (5 Jun 2008)

sandrat said:


> are there penalty points for parking in a disabled spot without a blue sticker? there should be.



A fixed penalty of €80 in Drogheda. No points.


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Jun 2008)

sandrat said:


> are there penalty points for parking in a disabled spot without a blue sticker? there should be.



Forgive me for my ignorance but I thought the whole point of penalty points was to improve road safety? Why then should the authorities use them as an enforcement tool for other laws?


----------



## MrMan (5 Jun 2008)

This won't be a popular post, but my annoyance generally goes to the fact that if I'm in an almost full car park the only available spots are generally the disabled spaces. Even in the city centre the same generally applies. Limerick city council were recently talking about doubling the spaces and I hope they don't as usable spaces are few and far between as it is.


----------



## foxylady (5 Jun 2008)

BlueSpud said:


> I am constantly being blocked in by people parking on a laneway, and the same people do not care that it it annoys the hell out of me. "Ah sure Im only there a few minutes" etc, "Im on a call, I'll move it in a few minutes" are 2 comments I got from one girl.
> 
> I plan to put stickers on the windows of the offending cars, anyone know where to get them, and are there any legal issues with putting them on some else's car?


 

Try this website www.makestickers.com you can design your own stickers on it.


----------



## liaconn (5 Jun 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> The Tesco near us has private attendents who do clamp cars for using disabled spaces without displaying proper disabled badges and have done so also to cars parking in "parent & child" spaces without any obvious evidence of child occupancy ( e.g. a child seat, booster seat etc.) in the car.


 
I think parking in a disabled spot is despicable and know the inconvenience this causes my father who is unable to walk very far but often finds the disabled spots taken by perfectly able drivers.

I'm not so much in favour of parent and child spaces. While I understand the logic of a mother of a young baby needing a space near the door, I really don't see why a perfectly fit young woman with kids aged about 4 and six should be able to park right beside the supermarket while someone like my Mum (in her seventies) might have to carry heavy bags of shopping to the other side of the car park.


----------



## sandrat (5 Jun 2008)

believe me as a mother with a small baby these spaces are usually taken by people with no children in the car oh and people like to park right up against your door. i think the logic is there is more room to let parents strap kids into child car seats and get buggies in and out. not sure why they are near the door though.


----------



## liaconn (5 Jun 2008)

Fair enough, I can see you might need more space (and know, from experience, the contortions it can take to strap a child in). I just don't see why these spaces have to be the premium ones right at the door, when an elderly person might also be needing a space. Obviously some one like you, who has to physically carry a baby as well as the shopping, is a different matter. But mothers of older kids who are walking don't need the same concessions as a disabled person.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jun 2008)

> *"Bad Parking" car stickers*


I went shopping in town the other day. When I returned to my car somebody had left a note on it saying "parking fine". I thought that was very nice if them to say so. Some people are very kind.

 (With apologies to Tommy Cooper).


----------



## foxylady (5 Jun 2008)

liaconn said:


> I think parking in a disabled spot is despicable and know the inconvenience this causes my father who is unable to walk very far but often finds the disabled spots taken by perfectly able drivers.
> 
> I'm not so much in favour of parent and child spaces. While I understand the logic of a mother of a young baby needing a space near the door, I really don't see why a perfectly fit young woman with kids aged about 4 and six should be able to park right beside the supermarket while someone like my Mum (in her seventies) might have to carry heavy bags of shopping to the other side of the car park.


 
Does this look like a perfectly fit young woman to you? 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1023792/The-girl-mummy-aged-70-says-lot-give.html


----------



## liaconn (5 Jun 2008)

foxylady said:


> Does this look like a perfectly fit young woman to you?
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1023792/The-girl-mummy-aged-70-says-lot-give.html


 

Well, okay, I think we could make an exception for her!


----------



## rmelly (5 Jun 2008)

*Re: Bad Parking*

not sure we should make an exception for her - we'd just be encouraging this.


----------



## ciars (5 Jun 2008)

MrMan said:


> This won't be a popular post, but my annoyance generally goes to the fact that if I'm in an almost full car park the only available spots are generally the disabled spaces. Even in the city centre the same generally applies. Limerick city council were recently talking about doubling the spaces and I hope they don't as usable spaces are few and far between as it is.


 
Our local dart staion has about 5 disabled parking bays. By 8am theres not a chance of getting a spot and at this stage people start using the disabled bays. I think this is terrible and it occurs every day. I honestly dont know how people do it. Just pure laziness and disragrd.

Sorry just to add - its €80 fixed penalty charge for parking in a Disabled spot. Issued by Guard or Traffic Warden. There's also a fixed fine of €40 for Obstructing a Driveway (OP, I know said laneway but maybe there is something further)

The RSA site has a whole load of parking fines regulation listed in their Rules of the road manual


----------



## MrMan (5 Jun 2008)

*Re: Bad Parking*



> Our local dart staion has about 5 disabled parking bays. By 8am theres not a chance of getting a spot and at this stage people start using the disabled bays. I think this is terrible and it occurs every day. I honestly dont know how people do it. Just pure laziness and disragrd.


I'm not condoning it, but if every available space is used up and there are 5 disabled spaces left as the only alternative, you can understand the ineveitable temptation to use it.


----------



## liaconn (5 Jun 2008)

*Re: Bad Parking*



MrMan said:


> I'm not condoning it, but if every available space is used up and there are 5 disabled spaces left as the only alternative, you can understand the ineveitable temptation to use it.


 
I would have agreed with you a few years ago, but now that I can see how important it is for my father to be able to park as close as possible to shops, the Church etc I would just never park in a disabled space, not even to run into a shop for a few minutes. They really are a lifeline to some people and are the difference between being able to get out and about or being stuck at home.


----------



## greenfield (5 Jun 2008)

*Re: Bad Parking*

Someone I know is a disabled driver and has the usual list of stories about people taking up disabled spaces and refusing to move.  Recently, they were waiting for someone to exit a disabled space when a car came from the other direction and swooped in to take the spot.  My friend wound down the window and politely pointed out that it was a disabled spot and could they move on - they were met with a charming response of "Go F*** off, I got it etc etc.   Then, from behind a bush stepped out the local friendly parking warden, who licked his pen and started writing the ticket to the complete delight of my friend.   All of a sudden the lady was all charm and apologies and full of offers to move, the parking warden told her tough luck, you had your chance.  So sometimes, the ignorant do get their comeuppance.

BTW, for people who think that there is an excess of disabled parking spots - try hanging out with someone who is disabled for a while and then decide.


----------



## MrMan (5 Jun 2008)

*Re: Bad Parking*



> [They really are a lifeline to some people and are the difference between being able to get out and about or being stuck at home.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> No doubt they are of huge benfit to those that do need them, I have never parked in one myself but can see how it does happen.
> ...


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Jun 2008)

*Re: Bad Parking*



MrMan said:


> Are disabled spots bigger to allow for wheelchair access? most disabled drivers (that I see) don't have wheelchairs and must have other impairments so what use is the parking spot to them over any other spot? Obviously it makes sense in shopping centres etc because it minimises the distance to their destination but in city centres that same reasoning doesn't apply.


 
It's not just the size of the bay, the location, in particularly at shopping centres and the height etc. of nearby kerbing etc. will often be more suited to a disabled person regardless of whether they are in a wheelchair or not. I am sure there are many disabled persons using regular parking spaces when they are in the right place & time.


----------



## TreeTiger (5 Jun 2008)

It is illegal to park a vehicle in a disabled person’s parking bay, the penalty being a fixed charge of €80 if paid within 28 days, rising to €120 thereafter.  Enforcement may be carried out by the local authority or by Gardaí, so if you don't see a parking warden around you could try phoning the police.


----------



## wicklowlass (5 Jun 2008)

I would like to say that any of you out there who think it is okay to park in a disabled spot should be absolutely and utterly ashamed of yourselves. 

This is why...
Today i brought my disabled daughter to her hospital appointment to a well known childrens hospital.
The drive took 1 hour 30 minutes.
She is a bad traveller, vomits frequently.
We arrived and i tried to find a disabled spot , there were 4 , and each one had a car parked in each and NOT ONE HAD A DISABLED PARKING PERMIT.

I drove around ,up , down, all over and couldnt even find a normal car parking space to get into. 
For 55 minutes i searched  high and low, and in this space of time not one of the illegally parked cars moved.

after 55 minutes and a seriously distressed child vomiting 4 times and screaming, i turned around and began our 1 hr 30 minute drive home, as i had missed her appointment , despite being there 30 minutes early.

so now , i have to wait SIX MONTHS  to get another appointment for my daughter.

And to all the smart alecs who want to jump in and tell me why didnt i do this ?? or that???  SPARE ME !!

What would you have done ?? how angered would you have felt??? Would you have driven around longer with the child in that state??

I would only love to high light these despicable people with their registration numbers, but in all honesty do they , or anyone else even care????
Where were the clampers? 

My daughter has to suffer at the hands of these horrible people.


----------



## diarmuidc (6 Jun 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> I would like to say that any of you out there who think it is okay to park in a disabled spot should be absolutely and utterly ashamed of yourselves.
> ....



If I were in your situation I would have no problem double parking behind those people parked in the disabled spot.


----------



## Ceist Beag (6 Jun 2008)

diarmuidc said:


> If I were in your situation I would have no problem double parking behind those people parked in the disabled spot.



Agreed. Wicklowlass you shouldn't become a victim to these people for something as important as your daughter's hospital appointment. Certain situations would (at least in my book) dictate that you have to get thick with these people rather than become a victim to their actions. Is there any chance you could explain the situation to the hospital and get them to reschedule it for this or next week (or at least a lot sooner than 6 months)?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (6 Jun 2008)

A neighbour of mine has gone on holidays for two weeks now and parked her car outside my house despite having a parking space outside her own house?  Does she think I am going to mind it for her or something?


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jun 2008)

*Re: Bad Parking*



MrMan said:


> Are disabled spots bigger to allow for wheelchair access? most disabled drivers (that I see) don't have wheelchairs and must have other impairments so what use is the parking spot to them over any other spot? Obviously it makes sense in shopping centres etc because it minimises the distance to their destination but in city centres that same reasoning doesn't apply.


 
There are a variety of disabilities that qualify someone for a disabled parking permit, the bays are bigger to allow for wheelchair access but the use of a wheelchair is not the only disability that someone may have. And some disabilites are invisible to the casual observer therefore there is no way of telling what impact it has on the persons life. The existance of disabled parking bays in city centres is to allow someone who may for example only have a very short tolerance to travel or being off a ventilator not have to search for a parking space and worsen their condition. 

Anyone who parks in a disabled space without a permit is pretty despicable, there are there for a reason.

And anyone who thinks there are too many of them available, Id suggest that you offer to ferry a disabled person about for a few days and see how you feel about it then. My mother was in a wheelchair for the last years of her life and the shortage of disabled parking spaces was blindingly obvious to me once I had no choice but to use them.


----------



## wicklowlass (6 Jun 2008)

diarmuidc said:


> If I were in your situation I would have no problem double parking behind those people parked in the disabled spot.


double parking was not an option , as the spaces were parallell, and to double park would mean leaving my car on a main road blocking the whole road .


----------



## MrMan (6 Jun 2008)

Of course its terrible to arrive at a hospital with a child in a bad way and not be able to use the disabled spot, but what if the four cars using them also had children that needed urgent help but just weren't disabled should they drive round and round. I would have double parked too. 



> And anyone who thinks there are too many of them available, Id suggest that you offer to ferry a disabled person about for a few days and see how you feel about it then. My mother was in a wheelchair for the last years of her life and the shortage of disabled parking spaces was blindingly obvious to me once I had no choice but to use them.



Why would I ferry people about because I have an opinion that differs slightly to yours? If I was to complain about how rude some shop assistants are should I walk in their shoes too etc? Its about what I see every day as a road user without disablity. I thinjk there are enough in the city centre(Limerick) without doubling them. I see the point of them in shopping centres etc but when they are scattered around a city they lose some of their validity in my eyes. My reasoning isn't from some hatred or misunderstanding of those with disability only that the level of drivers without disability (in Limerick) far outnumbers those with disability. If the number of disabled spaces doubles in makes no sense when you look at the proportions. 
Its a logical argument not a moral one.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> And to all the smart alecs who want to jump in and tell me why didnt i do this ?? or that???  SPARE ME !!


Yeah but...


> What would you have done ??
> 
> ...
> 
> Where were the clampers?


Called them perhaps?


----------



## wicklowlass (6 Jun 2008)

MrMan said:


> Of course its terrible to arrive at a hospital with a child in a bad way and not be able to use the disabled spot, but what if the four cars using them also had children that needed urgent help but just weren't disabled should they drive round and round. I would have double parked too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But if like my situation , you have able bodied people using disabled parking bays, why would more spaces becoming available be a problem for you ??
There are currently 10,000 disabled parking permits in circulation at the moment, and if the population in ireland is around 4,000,000 , then that 1 in 400. How can anyone assume that out of car park of 400 spaces , the likely hood is that only one DISABLED person will be looking for a spot??

Doesnt make sense. No more than it makes sense that out out of 400 able bodied spots, will only 400 people need them . 

There will ver be enough parking , and certainly never enough disabled parking, especially when there are perfectly able bodied people basically saying f u to all disabled people by taking there bloody parking spots!!!

Also , in at town like wicklow with a population of 12000 people , there are 3 main street parking spots. THREE ! by my calulations , if 1 in 400 hold a permit then wouldnt the town require at least 30 DISABLED SPOTS??

Then what about limerick with a greater population?? you want parking for yourself  ,but for no body else.


----------



## wicklowlass (6 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Yeah but...
> 
> Called them perhaps?


yeah clubman, i had the time to go look up a number for the clampers and drive up and down with a screaming vomiting child . Maybe you should stand back and look at the issue at hand and not the smart alec comments you can throw in.


----------



## csirl (6 Jun 2008)

> double parking was not an option , as the spaces were parallell, and to double park would mean leaving my car on a main road blocking the whole road .


 
Next time ring the parking enforcement company used by the council, explain the urgency of you needing to get the car parked and get your child into hospital and get them to send along one of those flat backed trucks to cart away one of the offending cars.


----------



## wicklowlass (6 Jun 2008)

csirl said:


> Next time ring the parking enforcement company used by the council, explain the urgency of you needing to get the car parked and get your child into hospital and get them to send along one of those flat backed trucks to cart away one of the offending cars.


 
Please god their wont be an next time but thanks ill look up those numbers before i leave for my next journey


----------



## DaveD (6 Jun 2008)

MrMan said:


> Its a logical argument not a moral one.



No its not a logical argument, just a selfish one.


----------



## MrMan (6 Jun 2008)

> But if like my situation , you have able bodied people using disabled parking bays, why would more spaces becoming available be a problem for you ??



because I don't park in disabled spots like I have already stated.



> Also , in at town like wicklow with a population of 12000 people , there are 3 main street parking spots. THREE ! by my calulations , if 1 in 400 hold a permit then wouldnt the town require at least 30 DISABLED SPOTS??



And how many actual main street parking spots are there in total? I'm not denying you a right because obviosly you can park where you want in Wicklow using either disabled or 'regular' (can't think of any other word, no offence intended) spots. 



> Then what about limerick with a greater population?? you want parking for yourself ,but for no body else.


That would be nice actually, but no I don't park on the street that frequently anymore. Obviosly its an emotional issue for you thats why I said I was making a logical argument.


----------



## liaconn (6 Jun 2008)

*Re: Bad Parking*



greenfield said:


> Someone I know is a disabled driver and has the usual list of stories about people taking up disabled spaces and refusing to move. Recently, they were waiting for someone to exit a disabled space when a car came from the other direction and swooped in to take the spot. My friend wound down the window and politely pointed out that it was a disabled spot and could they move on - they were met with a charming response of "Go F*** off, I got it etc etc.


 
You would seriously wonder about the mind set of a b*tch like that. Well, what goes around comes around and she will probably realise herself someday the importance of these spaces and the serious inconvenience that selfish wagons like herself cause.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jun 2008)

MrMan said:


> Why would I ferry people about because I have an opinion that differs slightly to yours? If I was to complain about how rude some shop assistants are should I walk in their shoes too etc? Its about what I see every day as a road user without disablity. I thinjk there are enough in the city centre(Limerick) without doubling them.


 
MrMan the point I am making is perhaps you do not have a real understanding of the issue if you yourself have not had to face the problems of finding parking when the only spots you can use are disabled ones. I dont know how much thought I put into the issue myself until I actually needed to park in a disabled bay so I would have enough space to get the wheelchair out of the back of the car and assist my mother getting from the car seat into it. I accept you have a differing opinion but I question how informed that opinion is.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> Maybe you should stand back and look at the issue at hand and not the smart alec comments you can throw in.


Er - you *asked *for comments! If you don't want them then perhaps you shouldn't post on a public discussion forum or attack people who provide them!?!


----------



## Bedlam (6 Jun 2008)

Anybody of the view that there are a lot of cars out there with false / forged disabled driver stickers?


----------



## sam h (6 Jun 2008)

> I see the point of them in shopping centres etc but when they are scattered around a city they lose some of their validity in my eyes.


 
Thats a stupid statement - are disabiled people only ment to shop in shopping centres?  Are they not entitled to go to restaurants, hospitals, other shops not in the mega centres??  In fact there should be at least 1 or 2 on EVERY road.  Many peoplle who have the passes are able to walk, but may not be able to walk further than a short journey witout going dizzy or weak.  
I would say they should probably tighten up on getting BACK the cards after they are no longer required....but the majority of card holders genuinely need them & fear of not getting parking close to where they need to go can mean they may not make the journey.
Ideally there should be enough to be sure that some of them vacant - it is a much bigger ordeal for some with a disability to arrange to go out & they should be reasonably confident that there will be a space.

Wicklow lass - sorry about your ordeal, sounds like a nightmare.  Maybe you should bring a camera with you and take photos of the offending cars in the future, then again, you probably have better things to do!


----------



## MrMan (6 Jun 2008)

> No its not a logical argument, just a selfish one.



Put me in my place there, I don't know how i live with myself having a slightly differing opinion on a topic than the vocal majority.



> MrMan the point I am making is perhaps you do not have a real understanding of the issue if you yourself have not had to face the problems of finding parking when the only spots you can use are disabled ones



Its time to get this straight. I believe that those that really need disabled spots are indeed entitled to them, I also believe that those that need wheelchair access from spots are more deserving by and large. I don't have a close relative at the moment in a wheelchair, that shouldn't be the point, i have plenty of experience in seeing how all types of disabilities affect those with them and those close to them and my heart goes out to them. The last line there was part of my point originally, generally the only spots that I can use are full and the disabled ones are free, we have to think of everyone and not just those with disabilities, sounds selfish, its just a different viewpoint.



> I accept you have a differing opinion but I question how informed that opinion is.



Thank you for both accepting my opinion and doubting it in the same line.



> Anybody of the view that there are a lot of cars out there with false / forged disabled driver stickers?


I would think that happens alright, I don't think that even all of the 'legit' cases are actually in need of a disc even though I'm sure the vast majority are needed.


----------



## liaconn (6 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Er - you *asked *for comments! If you don't want them then perhaps you shouldn't post on a public discussion forum or attack people who provide them!?!


 
Wicklowlass was recounting a very distressing experience. Do you always have to look for the first opportunity to jump in with smart alecy comments?


----------



## MrMan (6 Jun 2008)

> Thats a stupid statement - are disabiled people only ment to shop in shopping centres? Are they not entitled to go to restaurants, hospitals, other shops not in the mega centres??



again with OTT reply. My point was actually in shopping centre presumably most people gain access through the entrance, so the disabled spots are correctly placed at the entrance. In a city there are a number of destinations scattered throughout the city so by parking in a disabled spot it doesn't necessarily mean that the person will have a shortened journey. They may have to park 4 streets away so its not the same as in the shopping centre scenario.



> Ideally there should be enough to be sure that some of them vacant - it is a much bigger ordeal for some with a disability to arrange to go out & they should be reasonably confident that there will be a space.



Ideally there should be enough spaces for everyone.


----------



## sam h (6 Jun 2008)

> They may have to park 4 streets away so its not the same as in the shopping centre scenario.


 
Thank you for agreeing with my point there should be at least 1 or 2 on every road!
I had to bring someone in to Dublin to get fitted with a medical devise at a store. There was a spot, but taken by a van (no disabled badge).  Had to park about half a mile from where we were going in a regular spot.  He found it very difficult to get out of the car as the car beside was close & he was exahusted after the walk to the store.  



> Ideally there should be enough spaces for everyone.


  An ideal world doesn't exist, thereore we should do what we can to help those less fortunate.  You can't compare your want for a convienent parking space to someone elses need for one.


----------



## diarmuidc (6 Jun 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> double parking was not an option , as the spaces were parallell, and to double park would mean leaving my car on a main road blocking the whole road .


I'd still have double parked. The cops would have been on the spot in a few minutes and sorted it out.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jun 2008)

sam h said:


> You can't compare your want for a convienent parking space to someone elses need for one.


 
Hear Hear!!


----------



## DavyJones (6 Jun 2008)

I have loads of faults, I park on double yellow lines, loading bays, anywhere I can fit a long wheel based van, but never in a million years would I even consider taking a parking space assigned for a disabled person. It shows a lack of compassion and respect. I live in a small town with a traffic warden and the only time I see him give out tickets is to tax dodgers and parking in disabled spots, and rightly so.
When I see someone even waiting in one without a badge it really annoys me.


----------



## ciars (6 Jun 2008)

*Re: Bad Parking*



MrMan said:


> I'm not condoning it, but if every available space is used up and there are 5 disabled spaces left as the only alternative, you can understand the ineveitable temptation to use it.


 
No I don’t understand the temptation to use it...it's selfish and inconsiderate. Just because the spots are vacant at 8am does not mean they wouldn't be required at a later time in the day.

It's basically lazy. I have often arrived down late and missed parking spots and had to deal with it. Wouldn’t entertain the idea of parking in a disabled spot while others do. Morning commuters seem to just think they are a back up or contingency spot if the rest of the car park is full...they don’t consider the fact that maybe a disabled person might 'NEED' this spot at a later time in the day for travel while their car sits there all day.


----------



## Vanilla (6 Jun 2008)

MrMan said:


> we have to think of everyone and not just those with disabilities, sounds selfish, its just a different viewpoint.


 
Yes of course we have to think of everyone but we have to put people with disabilities needs BEFORE able bodied. I would never park in a disabled spot anyway but really had experience of it a few years back with a close family member. I learned exactly how hard it is for disabled people to access public services, shops, everything. I also learned not to judge someone on the way they look as if you can tell by looking at someone if they have a disability or not.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> im not attacking anyone but ...


Er....


> ... most of your comments are smart alec comments which are up of help to no one with a topic like this.





wicklowlass said:


> Maybe you should stand back and look at the issue at hand and not the smart alec comments you can throw in.


As I said - if you don't want comments then don't post...


wicklowlass said:


> What would you have done ?? how angered would you have felt???


----------



## MrMan (6 Jun 2008)

> Thank you for agreeing with my point there should be at least 1 or 2 on every road!


The only way to solve the problem looks like to make all space for disabled persons and have discs for abled bodied people, that way we can all live with good conscience and ignore the traffic chaos.



> You can't compare your want for a convienent parking space to someone elses need for one.


Ok going down the pedantic route then, what if I have a need for a space, I don't need to be disabled to need a space. To say that my 'want' for a space is less than someone elses need is misleading and too general.



> No I don’t understand the temptation to use it...it's selfish and inconsiderate. Just because the spots are vacant at 8am does not mean they wouldn't be required at a later time in the day.


You don't understand it and I can see why some are tempted, either way its wrong so thats not really being debated.



> Yes of course we have to think of everyone but we have to put people with disabilities needs BEFORE able bodied.



I would put people with disabilities before myself, but if we were to do that solely on morals or principals than without planning we would have every second space for disabled parking and worse traffic management than is already in place. Like i said earlier I'm just basing my argument on logic over morals, I'm not trying to demonise disabilities.


----------



## Soldier (6 Jun 2008)

I was disgusted reading your comments wicklow lass. very sorry you have to  deal with ignorant people like that. 

greenfield your friend should have parked behind the person who had pulled in on front of them so they couldnt get out and called the appropriate authorities and when they came back out to move their car and told you to move you should say the same thing back F off and by the way the authorities are on their way.  i'd say their jaw would have hit the floor.


----------



## Teabag (6 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Er....
> 
> 
> As I said - if you don't want comments then don't post...



For goodness sakes Clubman, why are you always so antagonistic ? As an administrator you have a certain responsibility. Wicklowlass' story was distressing enough and she was angry enough without you winding her up ..we already know you're smart alec, so you dont have to prove it. You add a lot of value to this site but you also go out of your way to annoy people. Yesterday you called a poster a moron. I dont think its right.

Er...


----------



## BlueSpud (6 Jun 2008)

Anybody know where to buy packs of *DO NOT PARK HERE* stickers, or stickers to that effect?

This was the point of the original post.


----------



## sandrat (6 Jun 2008)

how about 

or [broken link removed]?


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jun 2008)

Why not ring the buildings manager of your nearest university/third-level college and ask him where the car park security get theirs.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 Jun 2008)

Should the disabled spaces outside supermarkets etc be reserved for people in wheelchairs only?  They are usually wider than the normal parking spaces to facilitate having to open your door to its widest.  Does a person with a non wheelchair disability really have to park in the wider car space?
I have often seen people who have a disabled permit but not wheelchair disabled, park in a disabled space despite an "ordinary" space being available beside it?


----------



## Brianp (7 Jun 2008)

BlueSpud said:


> Anybody know where to buy packs of *DO NOT PARK HERE* stickers, or stickers to that effect?
> 
> This was the point of the original post.


 
[broken link removed] might be a bit rude but so what.


----------



## sandrat (7 Jun 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Should the disabled spaces outside supermarkets etc be reserved for people in wheelchairs only? They are usually wider than the normal parking spaces to facilitate having to open your door to its widest. Does a person with a non wheelchair disability really have to park in the wider car space?
> I have often seen people who have a disabled permit but not wheelchair disabled, park in a disabled space despite an "ordinary" space being available beside it?


 
These spaces are the closet to the supermarkets and many non wheelchair users that are disabled may have respitory problems or not be able to walk for long distances. You cannot tell by looking at someone if they can park there. If they have a disabled sticker then they have been assessed and have been given the right to park there.


----------



## sandrat (7 Jun 2008)

Brianp said:


> [broken link removed] might be a bit rude but so what.


 
I could do with a stash of those myself!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2008)

They're bad parking stickers alright!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Jun 2008)

This thread is going nowhere and I seem to remember a similar thread causing hassle in the past. 

Brendan


----------

